# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Una Etapa en la Magia: Efectos Propios, ¿Un desafío al ingenio u originalidad?

## Mago_Sam

Ahora estoy en una etapa de crear tus propios efectos, o también presentar de forma diferente algunos efectos conocidos, he visto muchas competencias en congresos y me ha sorprendido cómo algunos competidores hacen efectos originales o presentan de forma ingeniosa. He visto también muchos videos, incluído Youtube donde te revelan efectos constantemente por muchos personajes (para mí no son magos).

Obviamente es todo un desafío porqué hay tantos efectos, tantas maneras diferentes de mostrar, tantas técnicas, que hacer algo "nuevo" es díficil. Pero vamos, estoy seguro que más de alguno le ha surgido esa misma picazón en el cerebro, en el corazón, en el alma, de querer ser INGENIOSO, ORIGINAL, DIFERENTE.

Y abro este tema porqué accidentalmente me surgió una situación en un pub la otra noche, fue así:

   En una mesa de cuatro personas, me esperaban ansiosos de que llegara luego a ellos, di un paso hacia a ellos y en ese momento mis antenitas de vinil detectaron el peligro, eran espectadores exigentes, ¿la causa?, ya habían visto a varios magos antes, lo supe en el momento que uno de ellos dijo: "¿Tú eres el mago de acá?" con aire desafiante de esos que se ven sólo en las películas western, y continuó vacilante hacia mi persona diciendo: "Hemos visto muchos magos en Santiago, compadre". Con evidente sentimiento de preocupación, sólo tenía en mente una cosa, "Pásale bien y ellos la pasarán mejor."

  Esa noche estaba probando en terreno las nuevas ideas y efectos que surgieron de tanto pensar, ¿el resultado?, fue maravilloso, fue para mí la mejor mesa porque a pesar de haber visto varios magos, también conocían algunos efectos (el secreto), y haberlos presentado con sutilezas mías, con un enfoque mío diferente a lo normal, quedaron sin palabras, uno de ellos alegaba:"Pero se supone que este truco se hace así", y yo que tenía la victoria asegurada con el ego alto remataba con una sonrisa: "Bueno quizás soy mejor mago. Espero que la hayan pasado bien. Buenas noches.".

   Fue un buen ejercicio, ni yo me esperaba que me iba a ir tan bien, pero haber ilusionado a personas no-magos que tienen acceso a ciertos secretos de la magia me pareció excelente, ingenioso y original.

   Me gustaría saber cuál es su opinión, ¿tú que lees, estás en esta etapa de la magia?, ¿Cuál fue tu motivación?, ¿Cuál fue tu situación?.

Saludos magicosos.

----------


## Iban

Vas por buen camino, supongo. :-D

----------


## Jimmy MX

¿Sabías que eso hace la diferencia entre los grandes y los rezagados? me parece que la idea de la innovación es temida por muchos magos. Kevin James en sus conferencias siempre habla mucho sobre estimular la creatividad y buscar nuevas formas de presentar efectos.
Pero no se puede volar sin aprender a caminar, antes de experimentar e inventar hay que conocer y ser conciente de las bases y técnicas básicas. 

Yo creo que cada uno debería buscar cosas diferentes, no presentar lo mismo de siempre, si no buscar nuevas presentaciones, variaciones, adaptaciones, etc. sólo así se irá construyendo más magia. Es por esto que Val Valentino hizo lo que hizo, para que los magos "se deshicieran de sus viejos trucos y comenzaran a innovar".

Felicidades.

----------


## Mago_Sam

Gracias por sus comentarios, Jimmy acerca de lo que hizo Val Valentino desde mi punto de vista no lo apruebo pero tu perspectiva de "deshacer los viejos trucos" es interesante, nunca se me ocurrió verlo de esa forma y ya que lo pones así ocurre lo mismo con Youtube, eso sí hay un ligero problema, en Youtube o en cualquier web que revelan efectos abiertamente, pasa que de vez en cuando revelan efectos que apenas salen al mercado, y la originalidad o innovación se pierde inmediatamente. Entonces ocurre una verdadera batalla con gente que no tiene respeto por el trabajo de estos magos que se han esforzado con ilusionar al mundo. Ahora sé también que hay magos que pasaron años o décadas para que pudieran recién exponer sus trabajos, ese es un detalle interesante.  

Lo que ahora comentando se me formula otra pregunta: ¿Debo ser egoísta, y por cuánto tiempo?. Pero eso es un tema aparte. 

Gracias nuevamente por sus comentarios. Saludos magicosos.

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

Empecé esa etapa cuando empecé en magia hace 6 años, y no la dejaría por nada del mundo. Todo son beneficios:

- El que dices, que aún habiendo visto ya el "efecto general", como lo has cambiado ya es notablemente distinto.
- El aprendizaje de explorar nuevos caminos, métodos, salidas, presentaciones.
- El aportar frescura tanto a los compañeros como al propio público.

Mi motivación fue que, para mí, la magia es un arte. Y el arte, cuando cae en la industrialización en cadena, deja de ser arte para convertirse en un producto de consumo. Me producía (y me produce) rechazo ver cada día magos con charlas descriptivas haciendo la versión de la versión de la última versión de los mismos juegos una y otra vez porque la han leído en el último "libro-joya" del último autor de moda.

Sin embargo, te advierto de que a mí me ha costado una *obsesión enfermiza* por la originalidad. Si bien considero que, en mi caso, es lo que mejor me ha pasado nunca, advierto de que esta desembocadura es posible y debe tenerse en cuenta.
Esta obsesión me llevó primero a un reto creativo completamente ignorado: http://cms.sergio-alexander6.webnode...reto-creativo/

Después, cansado de la asociación <> y de que cada vez que se reúnen magos solo veo barajas y barajas y más barajas, decidí abandonar la baraja.

Y una vez abandonada la baraja, recordé mi profundo amor por el misterio, mi filosofía de lo que es para mí un mago y mi pasión por el mentalismo. Y aquí estoy.

En *resumen*: ¡cuidado!, ¡peligro!, la originalidad puede llevarte a rincones inexplorados en los que nunca ha estado nadie y costarte muchos reproches e insultos ;P

Un abrazo,

S. Alexander

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

> Lo que ahora comentando se me formula otra pregunta: ¿Debo ser egoísta, y por cuánto tiempo?. Pero eso es un tema aparte.


Todos los veteranos que he conocido han reconocido <> de ser egoístas y guardarse sus creaciones, haciendo esto durante años.

Solo es un consejo: mueve tu mente, hazlo realidad y enséñaselo al mundo, tanto a magos como a profanos. Verás el resultado  :Wink1:

----------


## Mago_Sam

> Sin embargo, te advierto de que a mí me ha costado una *obsesión enfermiza* por la originalidad. Si bien considero que, en mi caso, es lo que mejor me ha pasado nunca, advierto de que esta desembocadura es posible y debe tenerse en cuenta.
> 
> Y una vez abandonada la baraja, recordé mi profundo amor por el misterio, mi filosofía de lo que es para mí un mago y mi pasión por el mentalismo. Y aquí estoy.
> 
> En *resumen*: ¡cuidado!, ¡peligro!, la originalidad puede llevarte a rincones inexplorados en los que nunca ha estado nadie y costarte muchos reproches e insultos ;P
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> S. Alexander



Gracias Sergio por compartir la experiencia y gracias por la advertencia lo tomaré en cuenta, me pasó lo mismo con lo de abandonar la baraja (por un tiempo) y explorar o investigar otros caminos, los juegos que presenté ese día ninguno era con cartas, fueron de monedas, anillos, billetes, dados y un gag con corbata. Las personas que conocían algunos juegos sabían de algún de monedas pero más de cartas, por eso es que a ellos les sorprendió que no era el típico mago que llegaba con una baraja de cartas en la mesa.

Saludos magicosos :D.

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

> Gracias Sergio por compartir la experiencia y gracias por la advertencia lo tomaré en cuenta, me pasó lo mismo con lo de abandonar la baraja (por un tiempo) y explorar o investigar otros caminos, los juegos que presenté ese día ninguno era con cartas, fueron de monedas, anillos, billetes, dados y un gag con corbata. Las personas que conocían algunos juegos sabían de algún de monedas pero más de cartas, por eso es que a ellos les sorprendió que no era el típico mago que llegaba con una baraja de cartas en la mesa.
> 
> Saludos magicosos :D.


¡Gracias a ti por leer!

Una última cosa: no digo que si usas una baraja no puedas ser original. Más de diez personas habré conocido por separado que han visto magia y, armado con una baraja, he hecho efectos que jamás habían visto, o que habían visto y conocían pero les había sorprendido porque había cambiado el método.

¡Un abrazo!

S. Alexander

----------

